# New Member - Hi!



## robydani (Aug 4, 2007)

[FONT="C entury Gothic"][/FONT]
 Hi there! Just joined and thought I'd say hello. My name is Robyn and have been a motorhomer for some time (including lived in an American Gulf Stream 32ft for 2 years); Also had Hymers in past but now am on my own and all I can afford is a lovely 1987 Bedford CF2 called Mrs Doubtfire (she does start each time so not sure how she got name from previous owner - maybe cos she's lots of fun and will take care of me); I love the countryside and peace and quiet and on limited budget so looking forward to some tips for FOC camping (with my cats) in the Essex/Herts borders as well as adventures further afield later on. Looks like a good site and recommended by fellow member of Bedford Campers Club (Bedheads).


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to this wonderful, easy to follow, friendly forum.  .


----------



## walkers (Aug 4, 2007)

hello and welcome hope you find the site usefull and informative


----------



## autosleeper (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome Robydani to this wonderful site.  I visit most days, jut for the heck of it. It cheers me up.  We have visited some wonderful places recommended on here & have had great success navigating around the country.
HOpe you get as much pleasure from the site as we do.


----------



## guest (Aug 5, 2007)

*welcome from sam 'n' dave x*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 5, 2007)

robydani said:
			
		

> [FONT="C entury Gothic"][/FONT]
> Hi there! Just joined and thought I'd say hello. My name is Robyn and have been a motorhomer for some time (including lived in an American Gulf Stream 32ft for 2 years); Also had Hymers in past but now am on my own and all I can afford is a lovely 1987 Bedford CF2 called Mrs Doubtfire (she does start each time so not sure how she got name from previous owner - maybe cos she's lots of fun and will take care of me); I love the countryside and peace and quiet and on limited budget so looking forward to some tips for FOC camping (with my cats) in the Essex/Herts borders as well as adventures further afield later on. Looks like a good site and recommended by fellow member of Bedford Campers Club (Bedheads).


hi welcome great site old beddys go on for ever so long as you look after them after all they are 20 od year old


----------



## Telstar (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome.  I hope you find the site useful.  Jon


----------

